# Condorama at Beaupre



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 7, 2008)

I have to make a decision asap whether to take a 4 bedroom unit at condorama which is near quebec city.  The availability is for August and September of 09.  Advice on the quality of the site, units, proximity to quebec city, activities etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sea (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure if you're still considering this location...in the past when I searched for info., the best source I found was to call the resort, who provided explanations and directed me to a website that I wouldn't have located otherwise. I do not recall the name.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks.  I already booked it.  I checked Beupre on google - the area has things to do such as bird sanctuary, hiking trails, etc and proximity to Quebec is around 25 miles.  I guess how convenient that will be will depend on traffic etc.  The time of year we are going gives us a reasonable chance at seeing some spectacular fall foliage.


----------

